# Hotspot under floppy ear



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hair clips  

Sorry, I am no help but I hope you can get his hot spot to heal quickly. Good thoughts coming Dillon's way.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Try using listerine and blowing the area dry with a cool hairdrier, and getting him to lay on his side with his ear off the area as much as possible. If the gold bond isn't working to dry it out it might work better with listerine, or even black tea bags, and then blow dry so it stays dry.

You can also try using surgical scrub type soap first to kill the bacteria if he'll let you.

Lana


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, I went through this with Rookie. It took FOREVER to heal. Poor Rookie was in a cone for almost 2 weeks. I'm very sorry to say that almost nothing seemed to help. It just took time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bender said:


> Try using listerine and blowing the area dry with a cool hairdrier, and getting him to lay on his side with his ear off the area as much as possible. If the gold bond isn't working to dry it out it might work better with listerine, or even black tea bags, and then blow dry so it stays dry.
> 
> You can also try using surgical scrub type soap first to kill the bacteria if he'll let you.
> 
> Lana



I always use Listerine when I first discover the hot spot, then Gold Bond it afterwards and keep powdering until it scabs up. He does seem to want to lay on that side most of the time (I imagine it feels better when air isn't touching it, much like an open wound) and while I'm home I can encourage him to lay on the other side, but I'm at work all day  

I can't see him letting me blow dry the area, and certainly not scrub it.. he runs and hides from me even when I'm just trying to put more powder on it. I feel so bad.. I wish I could explain to him that I'm just trying to help.

I tried turning his ear inside out under the cone today, but he hates that and just shakes his head until the ear flops back. 

I'm going to give it another few days and if I don't see improvement I guess I will take him to the vet.. though I don't really know what she'd do since a big part of the problem is his ear being there, which unfortunately I can't do anything about! 

Thanks for the suggestions... although mdoats' post isn't too encouraging LOL


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

You might be able to use bobby pins to hold it back if he's wearing the cone...it should keep him from scratching them off with his back leg.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if you can use something soft like a women's headband to hold his ear's up. Just for at least 24 hours or less for it to dry out. Or maybe if that doesnt work, make him lay on the side when he lays down make him lay on the good side and lay his ear back to be exposed to the air.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

With moist areas like that I generally use betadine (povidone-iodine) solution as it has astringent properties in addition to being a decent antiseptic. Witch hazel is another good astringent, but has no anti-microbial properties.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Headband*

Would a soft headband work, like Beaushel said?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

A bandana?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm going to see if I've got a headband that would work, thanks guys!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope you find the cure quickly. I wish I had some magic dust for Dillon.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely let us know how it goes. It was pretty brutal going through that with Rookie and I really hope you find something that works for Dillon.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry Dill, but we're going to have to see pictures of this


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Sorry Dill, but we're going to have to see pictures of this



LOL 

Poor guy, being such a good sport.. luckily the headband doesn't seem to bother him at all, I don't know if he even realizes it's on his head to be honest because he hasn't pawed at it once. You can see the gooey owie on his face kind of... it will be gold bonded once more before bed and see if the headband trick works to keep it dry over night!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

dilly, I wish I could give you a HUGE (and gentle) kiss before bed. <3 hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Dilly Bear, hope that helps and it dries out over night.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor Dill, hope the headband works for him, Chloe ended up with a shaved head and neck this spring, I couldn't get the spots to stop spreading she had a total of 3 hot spots around her head/neck area.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

And with headband AND comfy cone for bedtime... he'll get the hard plastic cone tomorrow because he and/or Sam keep flipping the comfy cone over during the day so it no longer works unless I am home LOL










don't mind the Gold Bond sprinkles all over the couch arm LOL I have to take advantage of him sleeping otherwise he runs and hides under the table when he sees the Gold Bond bottle!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Success! The hot spot on his face was only a little bit gooey this morning but mostly dry. His ear doesn't need to be flipped over so it's not bothering him, it's just pushed back by the headband. I think this could work


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad it is showing signs of clearing up. Try Sulfodene, worked every time for my old guy. It has been around since the 1950's, an old fashioned remedy that works. I made a post a while back to the mdoats thread with photos.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t-finally-healing-now-what-2.html#post1186114


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Where do you buy that??


edit: nevermind, found a "where to buy" locator on the website


----------

